# Are Kapok pods/fibres safe?



## Ratbag (Nov 30, 2013)

I asked at the pet store if Kapok pods/fibres (http://www.zooplus.com/shop/birds/cage_accessories/nesting/126563#more) were safe for rats as the packet I picked up displayed various small animals and claimed it as being a wonderful bedding material for rodents etc. as well as the pod itself being great for teeth. The salesperson thought it should be fine, however, how much did she know about rats and their sensitive respiratory systems?

I bought a pack but now I'm not sure if I should have...I'm worried the fibres might be irritant.

Has anybody tried it and if so, how did it rate?


----------

